# Thoughts about windows 8



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

What is your opinion about Windows 8. It's being released on Oct 26th. I've been learning my way around it but not impressed. Will stick to my Windows 7 for as long as I can. I only need to learn it because I will be teaching it for my computer club. Hope my Windows 7 computer sticks around for a long time yet. I think we're going to see a lot of folks looking to downgrade from 8 back to 7 and that OS will be like XP and hang around for a long time to come.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Basically,windows 8 is pretty much windows 7 with
the start menu replaced by the metro interface and
all the graphics hardware accelerated.
It is microsofts attempt to please all those people out
there with touch screen devices like tablets.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I've been messing around with the Pre Release copy and while the Metro interface is a good tool for the tablets/slates it is really a pain for those of us who prefer our desktops and laptops. Business is probably going to hate it. I'm really thinking it's going to be a big flop - the likes of which we haven't seen since the Vista fiasco.


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Take it from me, after upgrading to 8 pro from 7 pro I have had nothing but problems. It MAY boot up a couple of times but then stops booting at all. All the repair, system restore etc DO NOT WORK. I have bought a new hard drive having upgraded on another one, it installs and works ok but switch off and go back, the chances of it booting is almost nil. I have contacted microsoft about this, they said update your bios, what a load of rubbish, (my bios date is this years). I could go on for quite a while, the best thing to do is search the internet and see how many people are having bootup problems.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Windows 8 has some sort of bios overlay that takes over
your bios settings with it's own.
That caused problems on 2 of my smaller old IDE drives.
Did the same as yours.
Crashed,wouldn't boot and so on.
It also creates a partial hibernation file and loads that at
every boot to speed things up.
That can save settings you don't want and cause problems.
Try googling disable windows 8 fast boot.
That gets rid of the partial hibernation and got my system
back to the normal boot routine and helped stabilize the system.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 8 is appearing to be a marketing disaster for Microsoft.

Many users are reverting back to Windows 7 and many users are retaining Windows XP - for now.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Doggyone (Nov 18, 2012)

I have found it much faster than WIn 7 so far and some video rendering has shown a significant increase in frame rates. Maybe my WIN 7 was cluttered up, but not sure. I did migrate my desktop over, so I didn't have to mess with Metro too much.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

flavallee said:


> Windows 8 is appearing to be a marketing disaster for Microsoft.
> 
> Many users are reverting back to Windows 7 and many users are retaining Windows XP - for now.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


where have you got that information from


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

flavallee said:


> Windows 8 is appearing to be a marketing disaster for Microsoft.
> 
> Many users are reverting back to Windows 7 and many users are retaining Windows XP - for now.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


It seems to be Vista (which I skipped) all over again. I've been trying Windows 8 on my laptop, because the price ($39.99) was too good to pass up. And I knew it would be helpful when I start getting phone calls from folks who have bought a new desktop or laptop. I'll keep Windows 7 on my desktop, which is my main machine.

CNET article.

Paul Thurrott article.

Tom's Hardware article.


----------



## lovestruck (Nov 20, 2012)

I have Windows 8 pro..upgraded from Vista ...so is like being in heaven!!!

I have however stopped using the Metro start and just booting to the desktop..all my software is running smooth and fast and booting up and shutting down is really zippy!


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

keesu1 said:


> Take it from me, after upgrading to 8 pro from 7 pro I have had nothing but problems. It MAY boot up a couple of times but then stops booting at all. All the repair, system restore etc DO NOT WORK. I have bought a new hard drive having upgraded on another one, it installs and works ok but switch off and go back, the chances of it booting is almost nil. I have contacted microsoft about this, they said update your bios, what a load of rubbish, (my bios date is this years). I could go on for quite a while, the best thing to do is search the internet and see how many people are having bootup problems.


I have now clean installed windows 7 without adding any other software apart from internet to activate 7, then upgraded to 8. I'm pleased to say it's now running great and faster, though I have installed the start icon from stardock as I'm not very keen on the metro style. My only problem now is getting my xonas D2X working.


----------



## boesens (Dec 1, 2012)

How do you set it up to just boot to your desktop? Thanks!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

boesens said:


> How do you set it up to just boot to your desktop? Thanks!


A few different ways;
1 Drag the tile for the desktop so it is the first one. After it boots to the metro interface, simply hit the enter key. It will now be on the desktop.
2 Install something like classic shell [which is what I use] It boots directly to the desktop and puts back the start button.

FWIW I like the speed of win8 and the fact that it shares files without issues across my network. IE10 is very fast compared to ie9. 
I do not however like the metro interface.


----------



## boesens (Dec 1, 2012)

crjdriver said:


> A few different ways;
> 1 Drag the tile for the desktop so it is the first one. After it boots to the metro interface, simply hit the enter key. It will now be on the desktop.
> 2 Install something like classic shell [which is what I use] It boots directly to the desktop and puts back the start button.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the response. How do you find the file to make it look like Win 7? I am very happy with this interface and feel it is very stable OS. I was "forced" to buy a new laptop with Win 8; not my choice. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/


----------



## boesens (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

